# Sperm needed for IUI



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello IUI'ers!

I have been posting on 'Male Factor' for a couple of weeks but think you guys might know the answer to this:

DH has 18 million sperm per ml, 10% normal morphology, and 40% motile. This means only 0.58 viable sperm I didn't work that out by the way, the sperm calculator did!
http://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator

So, my question is - I guess the washing process gets rid of the 90% abnormal and the 60% non motile, so we'd be left with about 600,000 for the IUI process - does anyone know if that's enough? Or would we go straight to IVF?

Thanks so much

x x


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any clue what the sperm count needs to be for IUI?


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello scoobydoo

Can't really answer but if you come on to IUI girls part214 there are lovely bunch of ladies who may able to answer your post..  Wishing you all the best sweetie     

Beanie xx


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Beanie,  Thanks for that - see you on the other board!

Scooby x


----------

